# Śpiulkolot



## Włoskipolak 72

Bonjour !

Trochę grzebiąc w internecie, natrafiłem na to dziwne nowe słowo o ktòrym nigdy nie słyszałem...!?? 🤨


----------



## zaffy

I też nie i nie miałem pojęcia co to znaczy. Musiałem poszukać.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

zaffy said:


> I też nie i nie miałem pojęcia co to znaczy. Musiałem poszukać.


śpiulkać *= *spać.
_*śpiulkolot *t_o _żartobliwy wyraz oznaczający sen, czynność spania, samo udawanie się na spoczynek lub nawet łóżko i inne przyjemne miejsca do spędzania czasu w objęciach Morfeusza_.

W plebiscycie Młodzieżowe Słowo Roku 2021 oddano łącznie 34885 głosów. Dlaczego wygrał właśnie _*śpiulkolot*_? Jak podkreśla prof. Anna Wileczek, przede wszystkim z uwagi na jego *niezwykle sympatyczny wydźwięk i odbiór.  *


----------



## zaffy

Mnie osobiście to słowo lekko drażni.


----------



## rotan

Pierwszy jak jak zyje mlodziezowym slowem roku bylo slowo o ktorego istnieniu dowiedzialem sie w momencie kiedy zostalo tym tytulem wyroznione
Co lepsze, nie dostrzegam by to slowo bylo czesto stosowane wsrod mlodziezy... no chyba ze wzialem pod lupe niewlasciwa mlodziez 🙃


----------



## Henares

Ciekawie czy za rok ktoś będzie pamiętał, że w ogóle takie słowo było


----------



## rotan

Jak dla mnie slowem roku 2021 byl _instrybutor_ 😁


----------

